# Do they make a digital KH tester



## maverick2402 (Jul 5, 2005)

I am partially color blind so I have to bug my girlfriend everytime I test my KH to tell me when the color changes and I was wondering if there is a hand held tester that has a read out.


----------



## brad (Aug 11, 2005)

I looked around when I ordered my TDS and ph testers but didn`t find any. If you find one, please let me know.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

The only digital testing that currently exists (that I'm aware of) are ion selective electrodes along with an ion meter.

Unfortunately, there are two major drawbacks:

1) They are super expensive (http://www.coleparmer.com/catalog/product_view.asp?sku=0572201)

2) You can't just "dip and read." You have to mix a water sample with an ionic strength adjuster, and then read the sample. Apparently the instructions on how to measure and mix are a closely guarded secret... the equipment doesn't come with instructions, and I haven't been able to find anything on the web in a clear, step by step format.

Since American Marine made a calcium meter, it wouldn't suprise me if they come out with a KH meter some time in the future. They used a calcium ion selective probe, and somehow managed to make their meter "dip into tank and read."


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

Really KH tests are so easy to do, why bother with a digital one? Then, why bother with a PH Controller...LOL (I have one)


----------



## dschmeh (Feb 5, 2006)

Stealthy Ninja said:


> Really KH tests are so easy to do, why bother with a digital one? Then, why bother with a PH Controller...LOL (I have one)


it is easy but he said he is color blind and cant read the results.


----------



## maverick2402 (Jul 5, 2005)

dschmeh said:


> it is easy but he said he is color blind and cant read the results.


Yea I have a hard time with some of the colors in these test.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Use the Salifert kH test it uses titration instead of color-matching. Very easy to do and spot on.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

Ahh I didn't read the first post correctly. Sorry.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> Use the Salifert kH test it uses titration instead of color-matching. Very easy to do and spot on.


All the KH and GH test kits that I've ever seen are the titration type. They change to a different color after X amount of drops are added. They are not matching different shades of colors like the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, phosphate, etc. test kits require. I know that matching the colors with most of these test kits is a bugger from experience. I was a colorist for many years for a large manufacturing company that shipped products world wide.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Left C said:


> All the KH and GH test kits that I've ever seen are the titration type. They change to a different color after X amount of drops are added. They are not matching different shades of colors like the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, phosphate, etc. test kits require. I know that matching the colors with most of these test kits is a bugger from experience. I was a colorist for many years for a large manufacturing company that shipped products world wide.


Thanks for the clarification.  I wish all test kits were titration; would make things much easier.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  I wish all test kits were titration; would make things much easier.


I very much agree!


----------



## blawrence (Jul 24, 2011)

titration is a pain in the butt.. one drop.. wait, shake it a bit.. ok two drops.. wait.. shake it a bit.. ok.. three drops.. wait.. hold on.. is that color change? it's kind of in between yellow and blue.. more green.. how green? maybe half green? I'll call that 3.5.. let me add one more drop to make sure.. .. 4 drops.. ok.. yes that is definately yellow.. GAAAAHHHHH

I want two drops.. add.. mix.. wait a second, and hold it up to the light with the chart.. ummm.. I like that match right there.. it's 6.8... much less time.

but I would love an electronic meter for kh... I don't care about gh  

oh .. and you're welcome for bringing this thread from the grave.. thank google


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

blawrence said:


> titration is a pain in the butt.. one drop.. wait, shake it a bit.. ok two drops.. wait.. shake it a bit.. ok.. three drops.. wait.. hold on.. is that color change? it's kind of in between yellow and blue.. more green.. how green? maybe half green? I'll call that 3.5.. let me add one more drop to make sure.. .. 4 drops.. ok.. yes that is definately yellow.. GAAAAHHHHH
> 
> I want two drops.. add.. mix.. wait a second, and hold it up to the light with the chart.. ummm.. I like that match right there.. it's 6.8... much less time.
> 
> ...


Hanna Checkers would be your best bet. I think they have one.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Hanna do have them.
Alkalinity tester.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Hanna's lower end alkalinity photometer will only work with saltwater. I don't think they sell a single perimeter unit for freshwater alkalinity. The only one I see is a multi-perimeter bench top unit that is over $800.00 plus the reagents.


From Reef Central


xp964 said:


> The HI 755 Marine Alkalinity Checker is for salt water use only.
> 
> We do not have a Checker HC for freshwater alkalinity at this time. Currently, freshwater alkalinity is only available in our benchtop photometers, such as the HI 83200-01. The part code for fresh water alkalinity reagent is HI 93755-01 (this reagent will NOT work in the HI 755 Checker HC).
> 
> ...


^^^^
http://www.hannainst.com/usa/prods2.cfm?id=045001&ProdCode=HI 755

Bench Top Unit
http://www.customaquatic.com/estore/control/product/~product=DI-HI83200


----------



## soc200 (Feb 26, 2011)

my kid is in kindergarten and he wasn't born when this thread started...nice bump.


----------



## blawrence (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd almost consider it (for fun if nothing else) if it measured more than just 2.7 ppm calcium in water.. it measures everything else.. I guess if I mixed the water sample with RO water then I could back calculate the calcium.. but that takes any convenience from the device... well back to the drawing ... I mean dripping board. (get it? lame joke about dripping for doing titration tests)


----------

